# Awesome geht nicht.

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich hab jetzt mein Netbook neu aufgesetzt und hab Awesome installiert.

Es war aber im home verzeichnis kein .config/awesome vorhanden. Ich hab das angelegt und die rc.lua von /etc/xdg/awesome/ hineinkopiert und mit startx awesome gestartet.

Jetzt hab ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm (Kein grauer mit Awesome-Schriftzug) und er reagiert nicht auf Mod+Enter

Es gibt auch keinen Ordner /usr/share/awesome

LG Roland

----------

## jodel

schau mal rein in die rc.lua ob da der pfad zum theme file auch stimmt, da musste sowas wie "beautiful.init" und danach ein pfad sein.

ansonsten mal dateirechte checken.

----------

## disi

Wie startest du denn awesome?

Hast du eine .xinitrc im home Verzeichnis angelegt?

etwa:

```
#!/bin/bash

exec /usr/bin/awesome

```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@jodel

Das Problem ist, dass der Ordner /usr/share/awesome (in dem die Themes liegen sollten.) nicht vorhanden ist.

@disi

Ich hatte in der .xinitrc kein #!/bin/bash. Ich hab das aber jetzt hinzugefügt, und es treten weiterhin die selben Fehler auf.

LG Roland

----------

## jodel

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> @jodel
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass der Ordner /usr/share/awesome (in dem die Themes liegen sollten.) nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> LG Roland

 

hast du awesome ganz normal mit portage installiert?  (emerge awesome)

dann müssten das Verzeichnis eigentlich vorhanden sein.

Wenn aber nur die Themes fehlen, lade dir halt awesome von der homepage (awesome.naquadah.org) und pack sie dorthin wo sie in der rc.lua gesucht werden. Ich hab meine Themes nach ~/.config/awesome/themes

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja habs mit emerge installiert.

Kann man unter Gentoo nur awesome neuinstallieren? Und wie?

Ein emerge --update geht doch auf das ganze System oder?

Ich fürchte nämlich, dass mehr fehlen wird als die Themes, wenn kein .config/awesome Ordner angelegt wurde beim installieren.

LG Roland

----------

